# Xeraco-Valencia train times



## fourgotospain

Hi all,
Does anyone have a train timetable for the line from Xeraco to Valencia? We want to go on a Friday afternoon and come back Sunday and so park the car in Xeraco rather than paying to park in Gandia. The renfe website appears not to show Xeraco at all and denies any train from Gandia to Valencia as well! Am I being particularly dense?? Any help very much appreciated!

Thanks 
Rachel.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

fourgotospain said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have a train timetable for the line from Xeraco to Valencia? We want to go on a Friday afternoon and come back Sunday and so park the car in Xeraco rather than paying to park in Gandia. The renfe website appears not to show Xeraco at all and denies any train from Gandia to Valencia as well! Am I being particularly dense?? Any help very much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> Rachel.


Xeraco appears on this page on the drop down menu...
Cercanías Valencia


----------



## jules 123

fourgotospain said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have a train timetable for the line from Xeraco to Valencia? We want to go on a Friday afternoon and come back Sunday and so park the car in Xeraco rather than paying to park in Gandia. The renfe website appears not to show Xeraco at all and denies any train from Gandia to Valencia as well! Am I being particularly dense?? Any help very much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> Rachel.


I'm assuming you've not done the journey before?

I've done that route quite a few times and it's very easy to park up at Xeraco which I can only describe as a one horse town. The service is cheap and efficient and Valencia Station is quite lovely.


----------



## Stravinsky

jules 123 said:


> I'm assuming you've not done the journey before?
> 
> I've done that route quite a few times and it's very easy to park up at Xeraco which I can only describe as a one horse town. The service is cheap and efficient and Valencia Station is quite lovely.


Ive never seen even one horse there


----------



## jules 123

Stravinsky said:


> Ive never seen even one horse there


Well, to be honest, neither have I.


----------

